# best oral steroid



## rks1969 (Jul 17, 2002)

what in you guys/girls opinion would be the best atbs  w/ the least crappy side effects.


----------



## Mifody (Jul 18, 2002)

dbol is the only oral i've tried and i F*CKIN LOVED IT!!!  cant wait to do it again lol
i didnt get any sides from it really.. thats just me though.  who knows what sides you or anyone else could get.

to me i'm starting to think that steroid side effects are highly exagerated.  i'm 8 weeks into a decent first cycle and i havent had any sides that i can see or feel.  i've gotten bigger and stronger     as for whats goin on inside my body.. i dont actually know but i dont really give a shit either hehe

later


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Jul 18, 2002)

If you didnt protect your liver, then Im sure you will see later!


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2002)

Best for size...
1) Anadrol
2) Dbol

* Adrol may be the most toxic drug of all, but very effective...

Best for slow, but solid gains...
1) Anavar
2) Primobolan
3) Winstrol

* Anavar and Primo are pretty non-toxic, and Winstrol can be nasty...

Most of the side effects really depend on dosage, time of use, and genetics...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 18, 2002)

Anadrol is not typically recommended to anyone who isn't already damn big and pretty nasty serious about what they do. DBol is the "breakfast of champions", but still a little harsh on the liver, take care of it and it will keep you alive.

Anavar is a favorite for strength, and bridging between cycles, not sure if bridging is really wise or not but some people are always on something year round.


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, Anadrol is still one of the most popular steroids around. They are popular with newbies and pro's alike. Few drugs deliver the dramatic size and strength increases of this drug. One tab per day can put 20 lbs on a newbie. Pro's may do up to 8 a day in the off season...f&*king psychos!

Dbol is also still incredibly popular, but it is harsh on the liver...not as bad as Adrol, but still, bad!

Anavar is a pretty cool steroid, but its expensive and needs to be taken in large amounts to see significant gains. It is great for strength like was said, and also a great pre-contest drug.

Hard to find any primo tabs anymore, but this too was a great drug, especially when the 50 mg tabs were around.

Halotestin is a great oral for strength, aggression, and hardening, but is also VERY toxic.

The OTC androgens 1-AD and 1-Test are pretty potent and relatively side effect free...but hell, they can be more expensive than "the real stuff."


----------



## XYchromeDome (Jul 28, 2002)

So I'll be taking some D-bols and Sust in a couple weeks (I'm a newb by the way).  But I will also be heading back to school in a month.  Will drinking once or twice a week really mess up my liver?  It'll be Frosh week dammit!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2002)

Supposedly Anadrol is as nasty on the body as taking 30 dbol, I am guessing they mean 5mg but who knows.

The DBol itself is going to be hard on your liver, do you want to be an alcoholic or a steroid user? I have heard of people living with 1 light beer every other day, but still, why are you going to do both? What are you using to protect your liver?

JMO, but I think you should pick one or the other.


----------



## 5abi (Jul 28, 2002)

i'm w/ mudge, i'm in the same grounds u are my man, entering my first yr of engineering ( 2nd yr  university), even though i have realized i'm yet 2 young (18) for roids, i'm still damn serious bout body building, and i've realised that y would i wanna mess w/ my caloric and over all body issues by adding acohol 2 the mix! (9 calories per gram of alcohol, and 7 colories per gram of fat).

so personally if ur serious, i'd say forget it! once in a hella while is ok


----------



## gopro (Jul 29, 2002)

Steroids and oral anabolics don't mix...choose 1 or the other. Don't fuck with your liver!


----------



## XYchromeDome (Jul 29, 2002)

it's gonna be tough...all my bodies are going to try to shove alcohol down my throught.  I guess I can try to hold on to one through out the night.  I'm sure my raised labido will give me no problems going after all the drunken ladies.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2002)

Try not to act dissapointed when you don't see the expected gains on your cycle.

Good luck


----------



## gopro (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by XYchromeDome *_
> it's gonna be tough...all my bodies are going to try to shove alcohol down my throught.  I guess I can try to hold on to one through out the night.  I'm sure my raised labido will give me no problems going after all the drunken ladies.



Screw your buddies. If they are any kind of friends they will respect your decision not to drink!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 9, 2002)

yeah drinking and roids dont mix for sure. Just thought i Would throw it out there that it is alot better for the liver if you just inject the stuff.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Aug 15, 2002)

I get the point.  no beer for me this semester.  I probably will be too focused on training to want it anyways.

BTW... Everyone's saying liver protection, but I can't zero in on the best kind I should get, and how much of it I should have


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2002)

Find something labeled liver complex with milk thistle in it, or just go for that - as for how much, maybe double the standard dose, as well as I'd continue it after your done with your dbol/whatever cycle, standard dose or whatever you feel like.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks Mudge


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 16, 2002)

DIANABOL Substance: methandrostenlone / methandienone 
Trade Names:                                          
Anabol Tablets 5 mg tab.; L.P Standard Labs. Co. Thailand 
Anabolin (o.c.) 5 mg tab.; Leiras F1 
Anabolin (o.c.) 0.5% cream Leiras F1 
Andoredan 5 mg tab.; Takeshima-Kodama Japan 
Bionabol 2 mg tab.; Pharmacia Co. Dupnitza BG 
Bionabol 5 mg tab.; Pharmacia Co. Dupnitza BG 
Dialone (o.c.) 5 mg tab.; Major U.S. 
Dianabol (o.c.) 5 mg tab.; Ciba GB, G, U.S. 
Encephan 5 mg tab.; Sato Japan 
Metanabol 5 mg tab.; Polfa PL 
Metanabol 1 mg tab.; Polfa PL 
Metanabol 0.5%cream; Polfa PL 
Methandrostenolonum. 5 mg tab.; Russia 
Nerobol 5 mg tab.; Galenika YU, Gedeon Richter HU 
Nerobol 5 mg tab.; Gedeon Richter BG 
Pronabol-5 5 mg tab.; P&B Labs. Private Ltd.I ndia 
Stenolon 5 mg tab.; Leciva CZ 
Stenolon 1 mg tab.; Leciva CZ 
Trinergic 5 mg cap.; India 
Naposim 5 mg tab.; Rumania 
Veterinary: Anabolikum. 2.5% 25 mg/ml; 50 ml Meca G 
Methandrostenolone 10 mg tab; Ttokkyo Labs 
Metandiabol 25 mg/ml; 50 ml Quimper Mexico 


"Dianabol (1 7-alpha-methyl-1 7beta-hydroxil-androsta-1.4dien-3-on) is an orally applicable steroid with a great effect on the protein metabolism. The effect of Dianabol promotes the protein synthesis, thus it supports the buildup of protein. This effect mani-fests itself in a positive nitrogen balance and an improved well-be-ing. Dianabol has a very strong anabolic and androgenic effect which manifests itself in an enormous buildup of strength and muscle mass in its users. Dianabol is simply a "mass steroid" which works quickly and reliably. A weight gain of 2 - 4 pounds per week in the first six weeks is normal with Dianabol. The additional body weight consists of a true increase in tissue (hyper-trophy of muscle fibers) and, in particular, in a noticeable retention of fluids. Dianabol aromatizes easily so that it is not a very good drug when one works out for a competition. Excessive water reten-tion and aromatizing can be avoided in most cases by simultaneously taking Nolvadex and Proviron so that some athletes are able to use Dianabol until three to four days before a competition. An effective daily dose for athletes is around 15-40 mg/day. The dosage of Dianabol taken by the athlete should always be coordinated with his individual goals. Steroid nov-ices do not need more than 15-20 mg of Dianabol per day since this dose is sufficient to achieve exceptional results over a period of 8-10 weeks. When the effect begins to slow down in this group after about eight weeks and the athlete wants to continue his treatment, the dosage of Dianabol should not be increased but an injectable steroid such as Deca-Durabolin in a dosage of 200 mg/week or Primobolan in a dosage of 200 mg/week should be used in addition to the Dianabol dose; or he may switch to one of the two above-mentioned compounds. The use of testosterone is not recommended at this stage as the athlete should leave some free play for later. For those either impatient or more advanced, a stack of Dianabol 20-30 mg/day and Deca-Durabolin 200-400 mg/day achieves miracles. Those who are more interested in strength and less in body mass can combine Dianabol with either Oxandrolone or Winstrol tablets. The additional intake of an injectable steroid does, however, clearly show the best results. To build up mass and strength, Sustanon or Testosterone enanthate at 250-mg+/week and/ or Deca-Durabolin 200 at mg +/week are suitable. To prepare, for a competition, Dianabol has only limited use since it causes distinct water retention in many athletes and due to its high conversion rate into estrogen it complicates the athlete's fat breakdown. Those of you without this problem or who are able to control it by taking Nolvadex or Proviron, in this phase should use Dianabol together with the proven Parabolan, Winstrol Depot, Masteron, Oxandrolone, etc. 

Since Dianabol's half-life time is only 3.2 - 4.5 hours (1) application at least twice a day is necessary to achieve a somewhat even concen-tration of the substance in the blood. It is recommended that the tablets be taken during meals so that pos-sible gastrointestinal pains can be avoided. Dianabol reaches the blood after 1-3 hours. A simple application of only 10 mg results in a 5-fold increase in the average testosterone concentration in the male.Women should not use Dianabol because, due to its distinct andro-genic component, considerable virilization symptoms can occur. Although Dianabol has many potential side effects, they are rare with a dosage of up to 20 mg/day. Since Dianabol is I 7-alpha alky-lated it causes a considerable strain on the liver. In high dosages and over a longer period of time, Dianabol is liver-toxic. Even a dosage of only 10 mg/day can increase the liver values; after discontinu-ance of the drug, however, the values return to normal. Since Dianabol quickly increases the body weight due to high water re-tention, a high blood pressure and a faster heartbeat can occur, some-times requiring the intake of an antihypertensive drug such as Catapresan. Additive intake of Nolvadex and Proviron might be necessary as well, since Dianabol strongly converts into estro-gens and in some athletes causes gynecomastia ("bitch tits") or worsens an already existing condition. Because of the strongly androgenic component and the conversion into dihydrotestosterone, Dianabol, in some athletes, can trigger a seri-ous acne vulgaris on the face, neck, chest, back, and shoulders since the sebaceous gland function is stimulated. If a hereditary predispo-sition exists Dianabol can also accelerate a possible hair loss which again can be explained by the high conversion of the substance into dihydrotestosterone. Another disadvantage is that, after discontinuance of the compound, a considerable loss of strength and mass often occurs since the water stored during the intake is again excreted by the body. In high dosages of 5 0 mg +/day aggres-sive behavior in the user can occasionally be observed which, if it only refers to his workout, can be an advantage. In order toavoid uncontrolled actions, those who have a tendency to easily lose, their temper should be aware of this characteristic when taking a high D-bol dosage. Despite all of these possible symptoms Dianabol instills in most athletes a "sense of well-being anabolic" which improves the mood and appetite and in many users, together with the ob-tained results, leads to an improved level of consciousness and a higher self-confidence.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2002)

... and don't take it too close to bedtime, some people have problems sleeping on it.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Aug 17, 2002)

I take before I go to sleep after my last meal and I have no problems...............


----------



## XYchromeDome (Aug 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> ... and don't take it too close to bedtime, some people have problems sleeping on it.


Are you talking about the liver complex?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 18, 2002)

No, DBol - some report no problems sleeping, others only sleep 3 hours a night if taken too close to bedtime. Its been assumed that it was due to hypertension.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Aug 18, 2002)

i just did my first sus injection today.  I was a nervous bitch.  The top of the amp shattered a bit when I opened it, so i know I got some glass swimming around in me right now.  Anyone with tips on how to open these things?  I was using a small steak knife to score it, but that's what made it shatter.

BTW.  I couldn't find anything called liver complex, but i got Milk Thistle extract with 80% Silymarin.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 18, 2002)

What about a razor blade? I don't know how these things open, try hunting for rubber topped next time I spose, if you know where to find em.


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 19, 2002)

There should be a dot on the tampered neck.. a painted dot. Hold the viel between your index finger and thumb. Press you you thumb against this dot. Just snap it quickly. If you still have problems get an Exacto knife to score the vile.


----------



## sandov (Aug 25, 2002)

*dbol best*

best for mass and power ... but not very quality mass -( too much water stays in body


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Aug 26, 2002)

How much dianabol do you take? I took 20mg, 30mg, 40mg, 40mg, 30mg, 20mg, 10mg per week. Is it all right. Combined with deca durabolin 200mg per week.

Martin


----------



## marko (Aug 26, 2002)

*Your D-bol cycle*

I used the same amounts of D-bol during my first cycle, combining with 200 mg Deca per week. Then, I switched the D-bol for Sustanon. I used Deca (200 mg/week) during my entire mass cycle, it took 12 weeks. Then, I did a cutting cycle with Primobolan, Winstrol and Test enanthate during 6 weeks. I gained 10 pounds, it is a solid gain, and my figure changed a lot, I have a much more mesomorph look.  I am very satisfied with steroids. Next time, I will go with Anapolon and Parabolan, combined with Deca 400 mg per week.


----------



## Martin Smolinsk (Aug 27, 2002)

i think what you say/anapolon and 400mg of deca/ is really too much


----------



## XYchromeDome (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm only taking 20mg of d-bol a day.  not much I know, but I don't want much.   It's my first time.  About those amps.  I figured I can just pop them open with my fingures, but they still suck!


----------



## 5abi (Aug 31, 2002)

xycrhome hows that 20mgs of dbolw orking out 4 u bro?


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 1, 2002)

to tell you the truth It's not doing what I expected.  All I've been getting is water retention, and an increased heart rate.  Not much in terms of muscle gains. but I got a more strength.  My sus250s should kick in this week though.


----------



## XYchromeDome (Sep 8, 2002)

indeed it has kicked on this week...whoa nelly!!!


----------



## fgarcez (Oct 2, 2002)

who knows more about this Anavar...how much should it be taken, and for how long?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

Anavar 5-40mg daily is fine, its a 17aa so take it as long as you value your liver, so cycle it as you would dbol etc

While it may not be as harsh, espeically at lower doses, its all up to you. I've heard of women using 20-40mg, but I don't know that there is any proof of significant effect in higher doses, plus its expensive generally.


----------



## fgarcez (Oct 2, 2002)

Are there any side effects?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2002)

It doesn't aromatize, side effects, its a 17aa so yes that is possible, don't take for extended periods if you value your liver.


----------

